
Woman besieged by taxi drivers at Chiang Mai on suspicion of being Uber driver - kimsk112
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/news/breakingnews/30318772
======
kimsk112
People can blame Uber from what they did, but they have made people life
better.

This is happening in Thailand. People are fed up with consistently bad
behavior of Taxi industry and vote with their wallet for Uber, but the taxi
industry fights back by bullying people.

[http://digitalshop.nationmultimedia.com/videoplay/8910](http://digitalshop.nationmultimedia.com/videoplay/8910)

~~~
wsc981
Yeah, there was a movie on YouTube of the same sort of harassment in Pattaya
earlier this year:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXxQu0XNZnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXxQu0XNZnk)

